# Seiko Rc-4500



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I have come across one of these in an antiques shop and wondered what they might be worth:










Its going dirt cheap and although I have no quartz watches at all I like the design of it and would wear it for a while and sell it. None to be found on Flea-bay of course...

(Not sure if this is better off in the Quartz corner? By all means moderators move, link or delete this posting if you wish)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bet Jase will be salivating, he's gone all digital just lately, I've never seen one of those before


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Its like the one on the left and its from 1985 - has a IBM PC linkup cable and MSDOS program (on a 5.25" floppy) for data transfer to it - I think they sold Keyboards for it too.

I've gone and bought it and its new old stock in the box, not sure what batteries it takes but I'm dying to find out when I get home...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

whats the pc link for? Is it a data bank watch?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

pg tips said:


> whats the pc link for? Is it a data bank watch?


Yep, can store 2 lines of 1000 Characters in it... thats about 2KB Ram I guess...

but you need the keyb or PC linkup cable to send to it.

(I also got the PC linkup cable + software on a 5.25" floppy, I'm sure the program is on the net somewhere or I'll have to look for a 5.25" drive on a PC that I can put dos onto, or just not bother as my mobile phone now has one of these new-fangled 'data bank' features... +1GB of Ram







still would be nice to test it - if it works at all that is)

The Similar Seiko UC-2000 from '83 was the first data-bank watch ever - came with a keyboard and a printer/computer station that also let you run BASIC using the watch as a display.

I know where you can get one of these + keyboard + BASIC Printer/module....


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Just put a battery in it and it runs great - screen a bit dim - probably old age or theres an internal contrast adjuster somewhere I'm sure...

you can enter data into it with the 3 buttons only - so it has data bank, schedule alarms, weekly and daily alarms can all be set up and work. so gloriously retro I feel I need to wear a white jacket over a T-shirt.

Will try to get some photos soon.. (of the watch)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fascinating bit of watch history IMO ..... pity ron hasn't been around it would be right up his street.


----------

